# [ODMP] Norfolk Police Department, Virginia ~ May 21, 2006



## Guest (Jul 1, 2006)

A Police Officer with the Norfolk Police Department was killed in the line of duty on May 21, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18314*


----------

